# Using 'fake' plants in axolotl tanks



## soupdragon10 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi, I am hoping to set up a tank for some axolotls in the next few weeks and wondered if it is OK to use the plastic plants that I have for my snakes in the tank. I would use the large leaf plants to there is no fear of them trying to eat them.

Would avoid having to have lighting for real plants. Any thoughts?


----------



## soupdragon10 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have made the assumption that as I haven't had 20 replies screaming NOOOO dont' do it, that I would be reasonably safe in doing this as long as the plants were thoroughly cleaned first and there was no danger of them being swallowed. :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You should be fine with them- feed the axolotls away from the plants to avoid accidental snapping at the leaves in 'feeding mode', that's all.


----------

